# Gauging interest in wah/vol/exp enclosures



## ADAOCE (Nov 6, 2020)

Hey guys,

my brother in law has a pretty sweet machine shop and we’re always thinking of ideas for projects. If we were to come up with an enclosure to house wah/volume/expression pedals circuits would anyone be interested? I’m thinking similar to the Ernie ball volume pedals because they look to be easier to cnc machine. We could easily add mods to that design to accommodate jack placement or switches.

just looking for some thoughts as I’m trying to sketch some stuff out. Also let me know if other requests and I can see what’s possible.


----------



## r.callison (Nov 6, 2020)

I'd be interested, depending on where the price point lands. Actually took my EB pedal apart the other day, curious if I could fit an modded OD in, seems entirely possible.


----------



## Dali (Nov 6, 2020)

Sadly, for me it will be all about price (including shipping).

I'm pretty sure it will need to be different (not necessarily cheaper) of the "defacto" one:









						Expression Pedal Shell Kit
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 6, 2020)

Same here. Price dependent


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 6, 2020)

Same, being in Canada there’s some hefty costs to consider. I’ve always had good luck waiting for a 30-40 dollar crybaby to show up used locally as it is!


----------



## dawson (Nov 6, 2020)

I'm super intrigued by the idea- here are a couple of my thoughts:

I'd make sure not to overlook the weight of the device- I've got one of the shells from Small Bear and I like the function of it a lot, but the thing weighs a ton and will completely throw off the balance of a board.  Also, I personally prefer top-mounted jacks, or the freedom to place my own holes, where as the enclosure from Small Bear comes with jack holes drilled & recessed.

A huge issue I ran into while making a few plywood volume pedals (https://www.madbeanpedals.com/forum/index.php?topic=30931.msg298181#msg298181) is the installation of the string & spring.  It's very easy to make it hard on yourself.  I'd definitely watch the video of how the Ernie Ball strings are installed before planning your own method starting from scratch.






Good luck with this idea- I'll be looking forward to possibly seeing a prototype!


----------



## ADAOCE (Nov 7, 2020)

dawson said:


> I'm super intrigued by the idea- here are a couple of my thoughts:
> 
> I'd make sure not to overlook the weight of the device- I've got one of the shells from Small Bear and I like the function of it a lot, but the thing weighs a ton and will completely throw off the balance of a board.  Also, I personally prefer top-mounted jacks, or the freedom to place my own holes, where as the enclosure from Small Bear comes with jack holes drilled & recessed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input! I’ll be doing some prototyping soon. I have a few different avenues to go down here and thanks for for the video I’ll check that out.

when I get something prototyped I can figure out cost based on how many I were to make. We’re a little ways off from that though.


----------

